# reading-lists for animal-behavior: general-Int., ethology, socioBio & pro



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

these 2 articles list LOADS of books - 
Animal behavior reading list: Part One

Animal behavior book recommendations: Part Two

thanks to *Jim Ha,* PhD & CAAB, for gathering & sharing the info.

the 'lay reader' lists include such classics as _'Culture Clash'_ & _'Gorillas in the Mist'_ - 
the heavy-artillery texts are less likely to be encountered, but are all excellent. 
i *especially recommend* anything & everything on _enrichment_ - a sadly neglected subject 
which can greatly improve nonhuman lives, & can relieve many problem behaviors without any further B-Mod.

ANY text on *enrichment for zoo animals* or for *captive animals* is a treasure-trove of ideas 
to reduce or eliminate boredom, & greatly reduce frustration - 2 emotional states which lead to many, 
many common problem-behaviors in dogs, cats, parrots, horses, etc.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

that U would add to Ha's lists?

for myself, the 3 volume set, _'Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior & Training'_ by Steven Lindsay 
is a must-read for any pro, if not 'must own' - they're $75 to $120 each, even used; quite pricey.  
i borrowed them via inter-library loan which allows only 3-weeks per book, as generally someone is on queue 
to read them just as soon as U hand them back, but they are absolute gems.

Amazon.com: Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training, Vol. 1: Adaptation and Learning (9780813807546): Steven R. Lindsay, Victoria Lea Voith: Books 
Amazon.com: Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training, Vol. 2: Etiology and Assessment of Behavior Problems (9780813828688): Steven R. Lindsay: Books 
Amazon.com: Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior and Training, Vol. 3: Procedures and Protocols (9780813807386): Steven R Lindsay: Books

the reference citations, bibliography and so on *at the end of each chapter* is worth their price, alone. 
so much data gathered in 3 texts is incredible - granted 3 massive tomes, 'handbook' is a ridiculous tag to apply, 
U'd have to be a silverback gorilla with massive hands to carry them about casually :lol: but they are IMO 
simply irreplaceable.

what books do U think are especially excellent, & are they general-reader, professional or background-literature?

[i think ethology, socioBiology, behavior science, behavioral psychology, etc, are background-lit, while *applied* 
texts or species-specific texts are more immediate use & directly applicable. _'Centered Riding'_ for example 
is not about horse behavior, but every page is founded on working with the horse's nature, not against it.]


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> that U would add to Ha's lists?
> 
> for myself, the 3 volume set, _'Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior & Training'_ by Steven Lindsay
> is a must-read for any pro, if not 'must own' - they're $75 to $120 each, even used; quite pricey.
> ...


I have all three books on my computer....for free


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

ok I need to know how cos I have paid for these books over the years and find them invaluable. Would love e-books of them


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

tripod said:


> ok I need to know how cos I have paid for these books over the years and find them invaluable. Would love e-books of them


How do you insert files into PMs? 

I'll attach the e-books for ya!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

from Ha's lists in the original articles - sorted as he sorted them.

lay audience - general interest: 
Donaldson, Jean. 1997. 
*Culture Clash* 2nd-edition, James and Kenneth. 
also *Dogs Are From Neptune*, 
*Oh Behave! Dogs From Pavlov to Pinker*, and practical problem-solving books like *Mine!* and *Fight!*

McConnell, Patricia. 2002. 
*The Other End of the Leash*, Ballantine Books.

Pryor, Karen. 1999. 
*Dont Shoot the Dog! The New Art of Teaching & Training*, Bantam.

McConnell, Patricia: Various single-topic booklets: 
*Cautious Canine*, Feisty Fido, *Surviving a Multi-Dog Household*, Ill Be Home Soon, et al. 
very practical applied behavior-science.

Reid, P.J., 1996. 
*Excel-erated Learning: Explaining in Plain English How Dogs Learn and How Best To Teach Them*, 
James and Kenneth Publishers, Oakland, CA

Ryan, T. 1998. 
*The Toolbox for Remodeling Your Problem Dog*, Howell Book House, New York.

Wright, J. C. 1994. 
*Is Your Cat Crazy?*, Macmillan Publishing Co., New York.

Wright, J. C. 1999. 
*The Dog Who Would Be King*, Rodale Press, Emmaus, PA.

choosing a pup: general interest 
Hart, B.L. & Hart, L.A. 1988. 
*The Perfect Puppy: How to Choose a Dog by Its Behavior*, W.H. Freeman, New York.

Rutherford, C. & Neil, D.H. 1992. 
*How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With, 2nd Ed*. Alpine Pub., Loveland.

General Readings: Texts
if there is a choice, always choose the most-recent edition.

Alcock, J: 
*Animal Behavior: An Evolutionary Approach*
Drickamer, L. et al: 
*Animal Behavior: Mechanisms, Ecology and Evolution*
Goodenough, et al: 
*Perspectives on Animal Behavior*
Maier, R: 
*Comparative Animal Behavior: An Evolutionary and Ecological Approach*
Klopfer, P: 
*An Introduction to Animal Behavior: Ethologys First Century*

Evolution 
Brackman, A: 
*A Delicate Arrangement*: Darwin & Alfred Russell Wallace
Darwin, C: 
*The Origin of the Species*
not the best intro to evolution as currently understood; historical context.
Dawkins, R: 
*The Selfish Gene* - implications of modern Darwinism
Dennett, D: 
*Darwins Dangerous Idea* - implications of evolution
Gould, S. J : 
numerous *collected essays*  some controversy, but always entertaining. 
Stone, I: 
*The Origin*: an historical novel about Darwins life

Personal Accounts - journals, memoirs, autobio & biographies
a glimpse into the worlds of modern animal-behaviorists.

Fossey, D: 
* *Gorillas in the Mist* - a Leakey protege', along with Goodall [chimps] & Galdikas [orangs] - 
these 3 books illustrate the payoff of patient, time-consuming field work & the risks of doing science without training.
Galdika, B: 
* *Reflections of Eden* - orangs in Indonesia. 
Goodall, J: 
* *In the Shadow of Man* - chimpanzees.

Heinrich, B: 
*Ravens in Winter* - a difficult-to-study complex social-species. 
Lorenz, K: 
*King Solomons Ring* - very readable, suitable for older children [12-YO & up]. 
Mowat, F: 
*Woman in the Mist* - a more objective view of Fosseys work & life with gorillas. 
Schaller, G: 
*Year of the Gorilla* - early work; the groundwork for Fossey.
Tinbergen, N: 
*Curious Naturalist* - a co-founder of ethology 
Wilson, E.O.: 
*The Naturalist* - autobiography

professional texts:
Askew, H.R., 1996. 
*Treatment of Behavior Problems in Dogs & Cats*; Blackwell Science, Cambridge, MA.

Bradshaw, J.W.S. 1992. 
*The Behaviour of the Domestic Cat*; C.A.B. International, UK.

Fraser, A.F. 1992. 
*The Behaviour of the Horse*; C.A.B. International, UK.

Hart, B.L. 1985. 
*The Behavior of Domestic Animals*; W.H. Freeman and Co., New York.

Hetts, S. 1999. 
*Pet Behavior Protocols: What To Say, What To Do, & When To Refer*; AAHA Press, Lakewood, CO.

Voith, V.L. and P.L.Borchelt, Eds, 1996. 
*Readings in Companion Animal Behavior*; Veterinary Learning Systems, Trenton, NJ.

Serpell, J., Ed. 1995. 
*The Domestic Dog: Its Evolution, Behaviour & Interactions with People*; 
Cambridge Univ. Press, New York.

Thorne, C., Ed. 1992. The Waltham Book of Cat and Dog Behaviour. Pergamon Press, New York.

Turner, D.C. & Bateson, P., Eds. 1988. 
*The Domestic Cat: The Biology of Its Behaviour*; Cambridge University Press, New York.

Waring, G.H. 1983. 
*Horse Behavior*; Noyes Publications, Park Ridge, NJ.

Advanced general behavior - 
the details & the future of research and learning in animal behavior.

Axelrod, R: 
*Evolution of Cooperation* - game theory & the evolution of social behavior
Lehner, P: 
*Handbook of Ethological Methods* - methodology in non-human behavior research 
Mech, L.D: 
*The Wolf* 
Poundstone, W: 
*Prisoners Dilemma* - biography of John Von Neumann, who invented game theory; 
the application of games to human behavior. 
Wilson, E.O & B. Holldobler: 
*The Ants* 
Wilson, E.O.: 
*Insect Societies*
Wilson, E.O: 
*Sociobiology: A New Synthesis* - a book which began an entirely new field of study.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Rottiefan said:


> I have all three books on my computer... for free


errmm, i hate to be a wet-blanket, but i think these are pirated editions. 
i could be wrong, but they've been scanned [up-loaded] by volunteers who are often named by pseudonyms, 
or anonymously.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> errmm, i hate to be a wet-blanket, but i think these are pirated editions.
> i could be wrong, but they've been scanned [up-loaded] by volunteers who are often named by pseudonyms,
> or anonymously.


That's true. I have bought the first book, but they are just so expensive I checked them online and they were a number of sources that you could download them from.

Don't mean to offend anyone by my actions


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*'Control Unleashed'* by Leslie McDevitt, CPDT-KA, CDBC - 
Amazon.com: Control Unleashed - Creating a Focused and Confident Dog (Paperback) (9781892694171): Leslie McDevitt: Books

those letters behind author Leslie's name mean 2 things: 
she sat the Certification Council's *P*et *D*og *T*rainer exam & passed, 
and she's also a *D*og *B*ehavior *C*ounselor who has been assessed & certified by the IAABC. 
so she's accumulated hundreds of hours of work with dogs herself [to qualify for the exam], then was assessed 
by two different 3rd-party professional organizations. Leslie knows her stuff. 
and in this book, she shares it! :thumbup: have a leash-reactive dog? Or a dog with poor recall? A predatory dog? 
there are heaps of tips, tricks & protocols in this book to help, with practical, down-to-earth, do-able directions. 
personal rating: ***** 5 paws up!

as an aside, Ms McDevitt has worked alongside Dr Karen Overall, a shining light among veterinary behaviorists, 
for years :001_tt1: which is IMO a wonderful thing for Leslie, but hard on the rest of the trainers in America, 
who may not even be within driving-distance of a vet-behaviorist - they're a rare breed.

here's Dr Overall's incredibly rich *website*, which is a mother-lode of wisdom - 
What is Behavior Modification? | k9aggression.com

in the right margin are these hyperlinks - 
- *deferment protocols* for aggressive dogs 
- *Relaxation protocols* for aggressive dogs 
- Changing the *Owner-Pet Relationship* [teach deference]
- Ten myths in dealing with an aggressive dog 
- breeders need education, too 
- Myths and legends in animal behavior 
- Being a Leader instead of a Food Source 
- Cults in Aggressive Dog Training??? [using aggro to 'fix' aggro]
- Interdog aggression: What are the warning signs? 
- Classical Conditioning.
- FEAR & the Use of Systematic Desensitization

* specific to separation distress or separation anxiety *
* Protocol for *Desensitization* & Counterconditioning to Noises and Activities That Occur by the Door

* Protocol for Teaching Your Dog to *Uncouple Departures & Departure Cues*

- Desensitization for Muzzles & Head Halters (MS-word doc. format)
- Desensitizing for vet visits
- Territorial Aggression Toward People
- Inter-Dog Fear Aggression [dog to dog reactivity, including fear-biting] 
_______________________________________________

_all the titles with *bold-face* type are those i use at least once a week, 
as references for clients or web-queries; they are safe, helpful & goof-proof for DIY. _


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

there are a couple of new releases i want to add - 
but does anyone else have recommendations? 

these can be e-books to download, old classics, new texts - anything on ethology, behavior, training, 
neural & psych stuff...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> there are a couple of new releases i want to add -
> but does anyone else have recommendations?
> 
> these can be e-books to download, old classics, new texts - anything on ethology, behavior, training,
> neural & psych stuff...


Dogs: A new Understanding of canine origin, behaviour & evolution by Coppinger & Coppinger?
I recently cited them in my behaviour assignment as their book had useful information on livestock guardian breeds


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I would add
James O`Heare: Dog Aggression Workbook
and
Understanding and handling Dog Agression by Barbara Sykes *
_*a footnote - she talks about dominance. BUT it was written before the Mexican Bandit re-invented the word, so she means `in yer face`, or challenging`, not any Pack Theory wibble. And anyway, it`s fascinating. _:smile:


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Read most of the above, but my fave is "Think Dog" John Fisher.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Dog Sense: How the New Science of Dog Behavior Can Make You A Better Friend to Your Pet (9780465019441): John Bradshaw: Books

Publisher: Basic Books (May 10, 2011)

an excerpt from the most-acclaimed review on Amazon-USA - 
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Dog Sense: How the New Science of Dog Behavior Can Make You A Better Friend to Your Pet

i'm copy/pasting the negatives, since the positives can be found in multiple venues. :001_smile:


> _ ...that's the good stuff. There's a lot of it, I've barely scratched the surface, and you really do want to read the book and get all of it, with Bradshaw's much fuller explanation, references to more sources, etc.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

and there is always "the other end of the leash" Patricia Mconnell


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

grandad said:


> and there is always "the other end of the leash" Patricia Mconnell


 this is in the OP - on Ha's first list, & it's repeated for convenience in post #6.

it's Mc*C*onnell - 2 Cs, 2 Ns, 2 Ls.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> this is in the OP - on Ha's first list, & it's repeated for convenience in post #6.
> 
> it's Mc*C*onnell - 2 Cs, 2 Ns, 2 Ls.


Beg ya pardon & thanks for the lesson in spelling. didn't know you was on patrol 

Is Cesar's Way on the list :O) :O) :O)


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: First Course in Applied Behavior Analysis (9781577664727): Paul Chance: Books

this is pretty hefty reading [a college text], but 3 colleagues have all said it's _*excellent*_ for getting a solid comprehension. :thumbsup:


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> Amazon.com: First Course in Applied Behavior Analysis (9781577664727): Paul Chance: Books
> 
> this is pretty hefty reading [a college text], but 3 colleagues have all said it's _*excellent*_ for getting a solid comprehension. :thumbsup:


yeh, but if your a mere mortal, stick to the easy read stuff. it makes more sense and ya don't get confused. If you get confused, guess what your dog will be?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Learning and Behavior: Active Learning Edition (9780495095644): Paul Chance: Books

this text *includes* a workbook & study-guide at the back, bound as a single volume - 
it also allows _*Search Inside - *_ do peek for a sample. :001_smile:


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

And then there is the Turid Rugaas stuff. (name spelt correctly, I've just checked)


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rottiefan said:


> I have all three books on my computer....for free


Lol, me too!



tripod said:


> ok I need to know how cos I have paid for these books over the years and find them invaluable. Would love e-books of them


I can send you a copy of the 3 if you like? Just pm me your e-mail address and I'll send them through to you.



simplysardonic said:


> Dogs: A new Understanding of canine origin, behaviour & evolution by Coppinger & Coppinger?
> I recently cited them in my behaviour assignment as their book had useful information on livestock guardian breeds


Yeah, that book is really interesting and they have some good stuff on sled dogs too.

I think for any person kind of starting out into the world of dog training or are interested in training their own dog "Dominance, Fact or Fiction" by Barry Eaton is a good place to start as it talks about the whole dominance panacea and basically says its rubbish, but it's an easy read and nothing too complicated in it. 
Turid Rugaas' books are also easy reading but really interesting as are Burch and Bailey's book "How Dogs Learn". Ian Dunbar is one that you can't really go wrong with. Maybe even Pamela Dennison's "The Complete Idiots Guide to Positive Dog Training".
That's all i can think of at the moment......


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

grandad said:


> And then there is the Turid Rugaas stuff. (name spelt correctly, I've just checked)


Lol, great minds think alike! :blink:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Introduction to Learning and Behavior (9780495595281): Russell A. Powell, Diane G. Symbaluk, P. Lynne Honey: Books


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> I think for any person... starting out... or interested in training their own dog "Dominance, Fact or Fiction" by Barry Eaton
> is a good place to start as it talks about the whole dominance panacea and basically says its rubbish,
> but it's an easy read and nothing too complicated in it.


Amazon.com: Advanced Search - Barry Eaton: Books



LouJ69 said:


> Turid Rugaas' books are also easy reading but really interesting...


Amazon.com: Turid Rugaas: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle



LouJ69 said:


> ...Burch and Bailey's book "How Dogs Learn".


Amazon.com: Mary R. Burch: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle



LouJ69 said:


> Ian Dunbar is one that you can't really go wrong with.


Amazon.com: Ian Dunbar: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle



LouJ69 said:


> ...Pamela Dennison's "The Complete Idiots Guide to Positive Dog Training".


and more... 
Amazon.com: pamela dennison: Books

Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog-Training is in its 3rd-edition. :001_smile:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Bones Would Rain from the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs (9780446696340): Suzanne Clothier: Books

Amazon.com: The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs (9780345446787): Patricia B. McConnell: Books 
allows _*Search Inside*_

Get the 2nd edition. 
Amazon.com: The Culture Clash: A Revolutionary New Way to Understanding the Relationship Between Humans and Domestic Dogs (9781888047059): Jean Donaldson: Books

a memoir of rehabilitating a highly-aggressive dog - without chokes, prongs, shocks, pokes, Alpha-rolls, etc; 
reward-based B-Mod. 
Amazon.com: Bringing Light to Shadow: A Dog Trainer's Diary (9781929242177): Pamela S. Dennison: Books

Amazon.com: Canine Body Language: A Photographic Guide Interpreting the Native Language of the Domestic Dog [Paperback]: Brenda Aloff (Author): Books


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Amazon.com: Bones Would Rain from the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs (9780446696340): Suzanne Clothier: Books
> 
> Amazon.com: The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs (9780345446787): Patricia B. McConnell: Books
> allows _*Search Inside*_
> ...


Still have to get the bringing light to shadow book and I've never heard of the first one...off to look at it now.....damn you LFL, now I'm gonna blow all my wages on more books! Lol I thought I escaped this month without buying any :nonod:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the previously-cited O'Heare - 
Amazon.com: Aggressive Behavior in Dogs (9780973836929): James O'Heare: Books

more O'Heare - 
Amazon.com: james o'heare: Books

Amazon.com: Aggression in Dogs: Practical Management, Prevention and Behavior Modification [AGGRESSION IN DOGS -OS]: Brenda(Author) Aloff: Books

Amazon.com: Fight!: A Practical Guide to the Treatment of Dog-dog Aggression (9780970562968): Jean Donaldson: Books

Amazon.com: Click to Calm: Healing the Aggressive Dog (Karen Pryor Clicker Book) (9781890948207): Emma Parsons: Books

Amazon.com: Getting a Grip on Aggression Cases: Practical Considerations for Dog Trainers (9780981722719): Nicole Wilde: Books

over 85% of all aggro [whether dog-to-dog or dog-to-human] is rooted in _*fears - *_ 
that's why forcing the dog into situations where they are over threshold & react often backfires, 
sensitizing the dog instead of de-sensitizing.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

2nd edition - 
Amazon.com: The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears (9781891767005): Patricia B. McConnell Ph.D.: Books

Amazon.com: Help for Your Shy Dog: Turning Your Terrified Dog into a Terrific Pet (9780876050361): Deborah Wood: Books

Amazon.com: Scaredy Dog! Understanding and Rehabilitating Your Reactive Dog (9780976641407): Ali Brown: Books

Amazon.com: Help for Your Fearful Dog: A Step-by-Step Guide to Helping Your Dog Conquer His Fears (9780966772678): Nicole Wilde: Books

Amazon.com: Click to Calm: Healing the Aggressive Dog (Karen Pryor Clicker Book) (9781890948207): Emma Parsons: Books

Amazon.com: Feisty Fido: Help for the Leash-Reactive Dog (9781891767074): Patricia B. McConnell Ph.D., Karen B. London Ph.D.: Books

Amazon.com: I'll be Home Soon: How to Prevent and Treat Separation Anxiety. (9781891767050): Patricia B. McConnell Ph.D.: Books

Amazon.com: Don't Leave Me! Step-by-Step Help for Your Dog's Separation Anxiety (9780981722733): Nicole Wilde: Books

Amazon.com: Separation Distress and Dogs (9780973836950): James O'Heare: Books

Amazon.com: The Canine Separation Anxiety Workbook: James O'Heare: Books

Amazon.com: Jesse's Tale: Overcoming Fear Aggression and Separation Anxiety in an Adopted Greyhound: How to Care For and Train an Adopted Racing Greyhound with Behavioral Problems (9781453715260): Elaine Webster: Books

Amazon.com: A Guide to Living with & Training a Fearful Dog (9780615387512): CAP2 Debbie Jacobs CPDT-KA: Books


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know if this one has been listed. "dog behaviour explained" Peter Neville.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Inside of a Dog: What Dogs See, Smell, and Know (9781416583400): Alexandra Horowitz: Books


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Canine Body Language: A Photographic Guide Interpreting the Native Language of the Domestic Dog (9781929242351): Brenda Aloff: Books

Woof and Word Press 
if U get the 2nd-edition direct from Barbara, U can get it autographed.  Tell her i sent ya... 
it won't get U anything, but it'll give Barb a chuckle.

DVD: *Am I Safe?*
Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Olmert, M.D. - 2009 
_Made for Each Other: The Biology of the Human-Animal Bond_ 
Cambridge, MA: Da Capo Press.

Panksepp, J. - 2005 
_Affective Neuroscience: The Foundations of Human & Animal Emotions_ 
New York: Oxford University Press.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

please note it's the *3rd edition -*
Amazon.com: Why Zebras Don't Get Ulcers, Third Edition (9780805073690): Robert M. Sapolsky: Books

chapters include:
Preface

Why Don't Zebras Get Ulcers? 
Glands, Gooseflesh, and Hormones 
Stroke, Heart Attacks, and Voodoo Death 
Stress, Metabolism, and Liquidating Your Assets 
Ulcers, the Runs, and Hot Fudge Sundaes
Dwarfism and the Importance of Mothers 
Sex and Reproduction 
Immunity, Stress, and Disease 
* Stress and Pain 
* Stress and Memory
Stress and a Good Night's Sleep 
Aging and Death 
* Why Is Psychological Stress Stressful? 
* Stress and Depression 
Personality, Temperament, and Their Stress-Related Consequences
Junkies, Adrenaline Junkies, and Pleasure 
The View from the Bottom 
* Managing Stress

Notes 
Illustration Credits 
Index 
______________________

STARRED chapters are especially recommended for insights into stress & its effects on dogs, during training 
or while living in human-homes & coping with human-environs. 
stress interferes with learning & memory, taints new experiences, exaggerates pain, makes depression 
more-likely or deepens existing depression, & inhibits an individual's willingness to *act*.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

some humans, even some scientists, continue to claim that non-humans do not experience emotions.

at this late date in science, that assertion is patently untrue; the role of oxytocin in maternal-bonds, 
pair-bonds, lowered stress - for example when we humans pet a dog or other loved animal - & other social 
interactions is now well-known; oxytocin mediates everything from milk-releasers in breastfeeding mothers 
to mother & child attachment at birth, sexual attraction between courting adults, & a sense of 'belonging' 
when we participate in social organizations. 
pretending that nonhumans do not experience fear, attachment or affection, anger, etc, is no longer possible.

Amazon.com: Affective Neuroscience: The Foundations of Human and Animal Emotions (Series in Affective Science) (9780195178050): Jaak Panksepp: Books

the above text is readable, engaging & wide-ranging; i guarantee U will learn something U did not know before 
in every chapter.

Amazon.com: The EMOTIONAL BRAIN: THE MYSTERIOUS UNDERPINNINGS OF EMOTIONAL LIFE (9780684836591): Joseph Ledoux: Books

LeDoux's research focuses on the *amygdala*, the 'fear system', & his findings suggest that unconscious 
memories can cause neurotic anxiety, phobias, panic attacks or obsessive-compulsive disorders. 
other studies indicate there may be multiple memory systems in the brain, including 'emotional memories', 
which may give some insight into the course of Alzheimer's over time, & help explain why grown-ups 
cannot remember [verbalize or explain] their own early-childhood experiences. 
some research indicates that behavior therapy may literally change neural pathways.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

enrichment for pets is much-neglected, IMO. people seem to think it's only for polar bears in a zoo. 
dogs, cats, horses, parrots, bunnies, they can all enjoy toys, busywork, training & games.

Amazon.com: Animal Training: Successful Animal Management Through Positive Reinforcement (9780961107499): Ken Ramirez: Books

this is by a colleague, Ken Ramirez - head of training & behavior at Shedd Aquarium in Chicago.
it is pricey, but a gem.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

this one, unfortunately, neglects *birds - * 
Amazon.com: Second Nature: Environmental Enrichment for Captive Animals (9781560983972): David J. Shepherdson, Jill D. Mellen, Michael Hutchins: Books

psittacines & the entire corvid family are exceptionally intelligent; a bias toward fellow mammals 
is probably inescapable, but even a turtle, fish or snake deserves attention to their welfare beyond mere 
food, water & shelter.

Amazon.com: Environmental Enrichment for Captive Animals (UFAW Animal Welfare) (9780632064076): Robert J. Young: Books

this book is over 3x the cost of the one above, but much more catholic in its attention to species.

the animal-welfare series collaboration between UFAW & Blackwell publishing - 
Wiley: The UFAW/Wiley-Blackwell Animal Welfare Book Series


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the book below is by Alexandra Semyonova, web-author of "Non-linear dogs" - 
Nonlinear Dogs [i don't agree with ALL details, but broadly, yes.]

Amazon.com: 100 Silliest Things People Say About Dogs (9781904109181): Alexandra Semyonova: Books

another author:
Amazon.com: 277 Secrets Your Dog Wants You to Know: A Doggie Bag of Unusual and Useful Information (9780898156829): Paulette Cooper: Books


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i am reading _Theeee most-amazing, incredible book._

Amazon.com: Evolution's Rainbow: Diversity, Gender, and Sexuality in Nature and People (9780520240735): Joan Roughgarden: Books

i haven't been able to go 2 pages without having a *'WoW...'* moment, often aloud - 
it's mind-blowing. Multi-gender males, feminine males, masculine females, females with male ornaments, 
physical intersexes, multiple color-morphs, polygynous trios, polyandrous trios, 2-couple households, colony breeders, 
extra-pair copulations, transferred eggs & young [putting them in another pair's nest], eggs laid in other's nests, 
communal creches for mammals, communal nests for birds, same-sex couples rearing their own youngsters, 
parthenogenetic lizards who set-up female-female pairs...

it's mind-boggling, & i'm only 178-pages into it.  :lol: and there are over 200 yet to read!... It's a cracker.

i think her analysis of *social selection* as an alternative theory to sexual selection is brilliant. 
reproductive vs social economy is also very elegant - the 2 can be separated very nicely.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_'Dogs Are from Neptune', 2nd Edition_, Jean Donaldson, pub'd July 2009

_"In 41 essays, Jean highlights the common & frequently wrong-headed notions people have about why 
dogs behave the way they do, & explains what really motivates your pooch & how to change behavior.

Jean's innovative ideas are delivered via quirky & witty, but always scientifically based, essays, 
that will help create Aha! moments for every dog-lover on earth. If you loved Jean's bestselling 
'The Culture Clash', you'll enjoy learning more about the dogs who inhabit planet Neptune, 
and the people - who don't!"_


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Adam Miklosi	Dog Behaviour, Evolution and Cognition
Alexandra Horowitz Inside of a Dog What Dogs See, Smell and Know
Alexandra Semyonova	The 100 Silliest Things People Say About Dogs
Anne Lill Kvam The Canine Kingdom of Scent
Barbara Natterson Horowitz and Kathryn Bowers	Zoobiquity
Barbara Sykes	Understanding & Handling Dog Aggression
Barry Eaton	Dominance: Fact or Fiction
Brenda Aloff	Aggression in Dogs
Brenda Aloff	Puppy Problems? No problem
Brenda Aloff	Positive Reinforcement
Bruce Fogle	The Dog's Mind
Clarence Pfaffenberger	The New Knowledge of Dog Behaviour
Clarissa von Reinhardt Chase! Managing your dog's predatory instincts
David Appleby	The APBC Book of Companion Animal Behaviour
David Ryan	Stop! How to control Predatory Chasing in Dogs
Dee Ganley	Changing People Changing Lives
Desmond Morris	Dogwatching
Dick Staal	From Puppy to Working Sporting or Police Dog
Emma Parsons	Click to Calm
Gail Tamases Fisher	The Thinking Dog
Gerritson, Haak, Prins	K-9 Behaviour Basics
Grisha Stewart	Behaviour Adjustment Training
Grisha Stewart	The Official Ahimsa Dog Training Manual
Gwen Bohnenkamp	Help! My dog has an attitude
Helen Zulch and Daniel Mills	Life Skills for Puppies
Ian Dunbar	How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks
James O'Heare	Changing Problem Behaviour
James O'Heare	Empowerment Training
Jane Killion	When Pigs Fly, training success with impossible dogs
Janet R Lewis Smart Trainers, Brilliant Dogs
Jean Donaldson	Fight! A practical guide to the treatment of dog to dog aggression
Jean Donaldson	Dogs are from Neptune
Jean Donaldson	Oh Behave! Dogs from Pavlov to Premack to Pinker
Jean Donaldson	The Culture Clash
Jean Donaldson	Mine! A practical guide to resource guarding in dogs
Jean Donaldson	Train Your Dog like a Pro
John & Mary Holmes	Reading the Dog's Mind
John Bradshaw	In Defence of Dogs
John Fisher	Diary of a Dotty Dog Doctor
John Fisher	Think Dog! An Owner's Guide to Canine Psychology
John Fisher	Why Does my Dog?
John Fisher	Dogwise, The Natural Way to Train your Dog
John Fisher	Reinforcement Training for Dogs
John Paul Scott & John L Fuller	Genetics and the Social Behaviour of the Dog
John Rogerson	In tune with Your Dog
John Rogerson	The Dog Vinci Code
John Rogerson	Understanding your dog
John Rogerson	Your dog, its development, behaviour and training
Karen Pryor	Don't Shoot the Dog
Karen Pryor	Reaching the Animal Mind
Kathy Sdao	Plenty in Life is Free
Leslie McDevitt	Control Unleashed
Martina Scholz	Stress in Dogs
Mary R Burch & Jon S Bailey	How Dogs Learn
Melissa Alexander	Click for Joy!
Mychelle E Blake	The Dog Trainer's Resource 1 The APDT Chronicle of the Dog Collection
Mychelle E Blake	The Dog Trainer's Resource 2 The APDT Chronicle of the Dog Collection
Nicholas Dodman The Well Adjusted Dog
Pamela J Reid	Excel-erated Learning
Pat Miller	The Power of Positive Dog Training
Pat Miller	Play with your Dog
Patricia B McConnell & Karen B London	Feisty Fido, Help for the lead Aggressive Dog
Patricia McConnell	The Other end of the Leash
Patricia McConnell I'll be home soon how to prevent and treat separation anxiety
Patricia McConnell The Cautious Canine; how to help dogs conquer their fears
Peter Neville	Do Dogs Need Shrinks?
Raymond & Lorna Coppinger	Dogs, A new understanding of canine origin, behaviour and evolution
Roger Abrantes	The Evolution of Canine Social Behaviour
Roger Mugford	Dr Mugford's Casebook
Sarah Whitehead Clever Dog; The Secrets Your Dog Wants you to Know
Sophia Yin How to behave so your dog behaves
Sophia Yin Perfect Puppy in 7 days
Sophia Yin Teaching Fido to learn to earn
Stanley Coren	How Dogs Think
Stanley Coren	How to Speak Dog
Stanley Coren	Why does my Dog Act That Way?
Stanley Coren	Why we love the dogs we do
Stephen Budiansky	The Truth about Dogs
Sue Sternberg Successful Dog Adoption
Sue Sternberg Train to Adopt
Sue Sternberg Out and About with your Dog
Sue Sternberg Serious Fun: Play like a dog
Susan Garrett	Ruff Love
Susan Garrett	Shaping Success
Susan M Schneider	The Science of Consequences
Suzanne Clothier	Bones would rain from the sky
Temple Grandin	Animals in Translation
Terry Ryan	The toolbox for building a great family dog
Turid Rugaas	On Talking Terms with Dogs:Calming Signals
Turid Rugaas Barking: The Sound of a Language
William E Campbell	Behaviour Problems in Dogs


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Juliette de Bairlci Levy- The natural rearing handbook for dogs and cats


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have omitted the majority of health, nutrition and specific discipline books from my list.....


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

loving your list,i got alot of reading 2 do thanks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

there are a plethora of ideas in enrichment for zoo-animals, which can be adapted for domestic spp; 
this isn't a book, it's articles, but great stuff, nonetheless:

Environmental Enrichment | Animal Welfare Information Center


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

we're looking for dog-friendly training books, enrichment, "how dogs [or other nonhumans] learn", 
k9-behavior, & so on - No pack-theory hooey or 'dumbinance' advocates, thanks. :001_smile:

i think Miklosi wrote something recently, packaging science research for the lay reader?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> we're looking for dog-friendly training books, enrichment, "how dogs [or other nonhumans] learn",
> k9-behavior, & so on - No pack-theory hooey or 'dumbinance' advocates, thanks. :001_smile:
> 
> i think Miklosi wrote something recently, packaging science research for the lay reader?


His 'Dog Behaviour, Evolution and Cognition' is quite an easy read, though I've not had it long & have only skim read it.

If anyone can recommend a book about hormones & synapses & their relation to behaviour I'd be grateful, I have an exam on the 13th of June about this very subject


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> [Can] anyone recommend a book about *hormones & synapses* & their relation to behaviour[?]
> I have an exam on the 13th of June...


Do U mean hormones or pheromones?

If hormones, are they M & F hormones? / sexual hormones? [androgens & estrogens]


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Do U mean hormones or pheromones?
> 
> If hormones, are they M & F hormones? / sexual hormones? [androgens & estrogens]


Sorry, I got the word wrong  I meant neurotransmitters, in particular serotonin, dopamine, GABA & noradrenaline.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

have you used google scholar or pubmed? I think you will find what you are looking for there.

Prof Daniel Mills has just published a book on pheromones and their use in small animal behaviour but that is a totally different subject to hormones and nerves.

If you are looking for info on synaptic density etc then look up Pampiglione.

HTH


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry, I got the word wrong  I meant neurotransmitters, in particular serotonin, dopamine, GABA & noradrenaline.


Depends how techie you want it, most books on behaviour touch on this, Nicholas Dodman the Well Adjusted Dog if I remember correctly has an overview.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Prof Daniel Mills has just published a book on pheromones and their use in small animal behaviour ...


Amazon.com: Stress and Pheromonatherapy in Small Animal Clinical Behaviour eBook: Daniel S. Mills, Maya Braem Dube, Helen Zulch: Kindle Store


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> 'Dog Behaviour, Evolution and Cognition' is quite an easy read, though I've not had it long
> & have only skim-read it.


Amazon.com: Dog Behaviour, Evolution, and Cognition (Oxford Biology) (9780199545667): Ádám Miklósi: Books


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_bump................. _


----------



## WalkWithMeCanine (Nov 24, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> that U would add to Ha's lists?
> 
> for myself, the 3 volume set, _'Handbook of Applied Dog Behavior & Training'_ by Steven Lindsay
> is a must-read for any pro, if not 'must own' - they're $75 to $120 each, even used; quite pricey.
> ...


I'm getting the first one for Christmas, I'm so excited. All that knowledge I need in my life!


----------

